# Tester für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht



## Heiko (16 Juli 2010)

_Ich wurde gebeten, den folgenden Text zu veröffentlichen. Dem Wunsch komme ich gerne nach, wenn damit die Möglichkeit unterstützt wird, das Internet für unsere Kinder etwas sicherer zu machen:_

<----------------------------------------

*Einladung zum Beta-Test: Dolphin Secure Kinderschutzsoftware*

Fragt ihr euch auch, was eure Kinder im Internet machen? Auf welchen Webseiten sie surfen? Welche Chatbekanntschaften und Online-Freunde Sie haben? Lasst eure Kinder nicht unkontrolliert durchs Netz surfen. Die Gefahren von Pädophilen, Abofallen, Cybermobbing, Gewaltverherrlichung oder Selbstgefährdung in sog. Pro-Ana-Foren nehmen immer weiter zu. 

Gebt doch z.B. mal Oma bei Google ein - das erklärt eigentlich schon alles!

Der Virenschutz-Hersteller McAfee hat dazu kürzlich eine erschreckende Studie herausgebracht.
Demnach gaben 28 Prozent an auch mit mit völlig fremden Personen zu chatten und sogar Name und E-Mail-Adresse weiterzugeben. Von den 28 Prozent gab wiederum fast jeder Fünfte an, Fotos an Fremde zu posten und 12 Prozent sendeten sogar ihre Mobilfunknummer. Unglaublich! Das muss sich ändern.

Ab September 2010 starten wir von Dolphin Secure einen Beta-Test unserer neuen Kinderschutzsoftware und wir möchten euch herzlich dazu einladen daran teilzunehmen.


Hier ein paar Infos zu der Software:
•	Einfache Installation, einfachste Handhabung auch für Ungeübte
•	Ausschluss gefährlicher Webseiten mittels White-List
•	Zugang über einen Fingerabdruck-Scanner, die Kinder müssen sich kein Passwort merken und können dies ebenso wenig weitergeben
•	Somit kann sich niemand anonym anmelden, Pädophile und Kriminelle haben keinen Zutritt
•	Windows- und Mac-kompatible Anwendung
•	Eigene Community für Kinder mit Chat, Email und Gruppen-Funktion
•	Reportfunktion für Eltern
•	Voraussichtliche Veröffentlichung der Software im September 2010
•	Verlosung von 5x100€ Gutscheinen für mytoys unter allen Bewerbern für den Beta-Test

Für den Beta-Test bewerben kann sich jeder, der mindestens 1 Kind hat und daran interessiert ist, eine Software mitgestalten zu können. 
Denn nur mit elterlichem Rat können wir uns verbessern!

Bewerben könnt ihr euch unter Dolphin Secure Kinderschutzsoftware – Kindersicherung für PC und Mac

Ihr habt Fragen? Kein Problem, ich stehe euch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite!


----------



## Anna Renate (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Tester für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Wenn ich bei Google Oma eingebe, erklärt sich für mich nichts.


----------



## Goblin (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Tester für Kinderschutzsoftware gesucht*

Die beste Kinderschutzsoftware sind immer noch die Eltern


----------

